# Soaping 101 Study Hall Facebook Membership?



## spacecitysoaps (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've requested to join the Soaping 101 Study Hall group on Facebook, but my request has been pending for nearly a year!  Is it closed forever?! Does anyone have any idea what is going on?

Phoebe


----------



## lsg (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know if she is doing much with Soaping 101 anymore.  I haven't seen any new YouTube tutorials in quite a while.


----------



## spacecitysoaps (Aug 21, 2016)

Same, hope everything is ok with her!


----------

